# Brown spots on Leleupi. Spreading. photo included.



## greenbirds (Jul 30, 2007)

I have 2 leleupi in a 55gal setup. I buffer the tank and feed NLS and frozen cyclopeeze. Tank has been established for 9 months. 2-3 months ago both the leleupi developed some freckle-looking spots on their lips. Then some appeared on the throat area. Then some brown spots showed up on the edges of the anal and pelvic fins (can see it on the bottom of his right pelvic in the photo). Now the male has some spots on his head and some approaching his gill plates, which has me concerned.

The spots don't appear to be raised, and I used to think they were scabs or "digging" spots. These fish do dig quite a bit. None of the other fish in the tank have them -- 1 neo. pulcher, 1 calvus, some cyp. leptosoma. In terms of behavior, since the spots developed I would say that the male leleupi (who has more spots than the female) has become somewhat more skittish in terms of me approaching the tank. But he still acts normally most of the time. Both of them have an appetite. The female tries to spawn, but the male only seems mildly interested. They did spawn back before this issue arose. Any ideas? Note: The spots are slightly darker brown than they appear in the photo.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, it could be one of 3 things...

Too much spirulina - but with your foods, that's not it.

Stress - what is your tank maintenance routine? Water parameters? How is the aggression in the tank? Are any of the other fish spawning?

External parasites - any flashing? Clamped fins?

Kim


----------



## greenbirds (Jul 30, 2007)

I considered the spirulina, but I don't feed it minus what's in the NLS, which I feed 2x/day. Cyclopeeze once every 2-3 days.

I can't see it being stress. The leptosoma keep to themselves (as they should). The calvus is very timid and never interacts with either leleupi. The brichardi is smaller than the leleupi and also keeps to itself. Those two aren't breeding, since they are singles. Pretty much zero aggression in this tank.

There is a load of rockwork and ledges in the tank. Granite rock. Substrate is PFS and aragonite mixed. Aquaclear and wet/dry for filtration. I have been a bit lax with the water changes lately. Has been about 40% water change every 2 weeks.

NH3: 0
NO2: 0
NO3: ~10
pH 8.2
kh 15
gh 25
temp 78 F

No flashing against rocks, no clamped fins. Fins are in perfect shape structurally; no tears, nice shape. thanks for your input.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, judging from what you've said, I'd improve my tank maintenance schedule and see if things change. Try doing the 40% water changes weekly and see if the spots go away.

Your water parameters sound okay, but the clean water might do some good.

Kim


----------



## greenbirds (Jul 30, 2007)

Alright, we'll see what happens, and I'll report back :thumb:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Good luck!

Kim


----------

